# tried to adopt 'stray' cat



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi.  dont know if anyone remembers my posts about the gorg cat that lives in my garden and we made a shelter for her for the winter, well she is next doors cat, we know this as they chucked her out in the cold when they got a dog which they dont take for walks.

anyway (as you can tell im getting angry about it ) , we decided over xmas that we would bite the bullet and adopt her, we have a cat already and didnt know how he would get on with her, as it was he was fine, a bit miffed that she was in, but think he just put up with it and didnt make a fuss. she was in and out of our house for about 2 weeks, she slepted on the sofa for a couple of nites and in the day, she looked so much better from us brushing her everyday (she is a  long haired cat) and she was loving it. so after 2 weeks of having her we decided to get a collar for her so she could come and go as she pleased (we have a magnetic cat flap). we did this and 20 mins of her being out i heard next door shouting and screaming about this cat, then a note was put thro our door about our parking on the road (!?!), i open the door to put some rubbish out and there is this cat waiting to come in.....with no collar! next door had taken it off. 

now i dont want to upset our neighbours but i feel this is a bit of 'we dont want her but dont want anyone else to have her', i just feel sorry for the cat now, she is sleeping out in these really cold nites and i feel so bad. but we tried and there is nothing we can do now, i just think next door is being sooooo petty. maybe we were in the wrong to put a collar on her in the first place, but just felt so sorry for her. 

the only one who has lost out of this is the poor cat, i still feed her outside everyday, poor thing is starving, but she is so cold it breaks my heart. but have tried and it just caused arguements, and i just want a peaceful life, as these are neighbours who would take our cat just to get back at us....you know the ones.

just feel so sad.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

that is very sad ... cant you just keep letting her in when your in, some inside time is better than none.  

horrid neighbours, sometimes people are bonkers arent they?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

why dont you have a chat with them hunny + tell them you are more than willing to take the cat on  i knwo what thye have done by just chucking her out isnt nice but it sounds like they havent taken kindly to someone taking over with the daily care of the cat, i would just have a word, you may find that if you are upfront with them they mat see sense + let you takecare of the kitty officially  

also good on you for having the heart to take her in, august 2007 our next door neighbour moved out leaving her lovely kitty out to perish, it took us  along time to get her to come in but we managed before the cold took hold, we than found her a loving home early last year with a cat loving FF'er, although we arent cat people we woudl never have seen her out in the cold alone

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree with Cleg and if that doesn't work I would phone the rspca and demand they do something as no pet should be out all night in this weather 

Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh sorry it's not working out at planned.  Poor kitty. 

Yes maybe try and be upfront with them about it. If they won't play ball and get annoyed with you over it then you could always tell them theya re actually breaking the law by treating the cat that way. 
Or, if you realy don't want to challenge them, take the cat in and just don't let it outside again for a good long while. Maybe they'll eventually forget it or think it's perished? Or, you could take it in and contact the Cats protection league or have a look in your local paper for a cat/pet/animal charity that could help you rehome it elsewhere. I know they are often much more helpful than the RSPCA.
Good luck hun. Please don't give up on the poor kitty. 

C~x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

well....... today i feed her as usual, and thre was the collar back on her!?!?!?!?!  WTF!? 

would never speak to them as they are soooo petty that they would do something like i mentioned before like taking my own cat and keeping it, just to 'pay us back', and there is no way i am risking that.

its just annoyed me that the weather is a bit warmer than it has been and that poor kitty has been out in this cold these past few days, prob thinking she has done something wrong and why she isnt being loved again .

do you know what, i think im just gonna keep bringing her in! i dont care, the poor thing cant keep on like this. if they say something then let them say something, its not a bad thing im doing...im taking car of their cat for gods sake! 

do yuo think i should?


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

weird the collar is back on.

i think keep bringing her in!  she needs a loving home.  

unless you think it will esculate into neighbours from hell situation ...


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

it may do, which is what DH is worried about. but they can only say something, and we can only say that she was the one who kept coming in our house and eating the food, so we thot it was abandoned. they cant really say antyhing about that can they?


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

well, with unhinged people you can never be too sure!

weird tho the collar is back on ..... 

but yes i agree that if they do ever confront you you can say you thought she didnt have a home cos she was always in your garden.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

no thats true actually, they are a bit unhinged!!!! 

i know! what is that about hey?  and what is the point of taking it off and then putting it back on?? that confuses me.

well, they wont really know will they, they dont know or care where she is now so dont matter if she is in.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

maybe they just had a change of heart and thought, if the neighbours want her they can have her ....

or maybe they are trying to play mind games with you!

look after the kitty and do the right thing thats what i say ... and if there is any come back later just try and deal with it as best as poss!

ax


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes hopefully now that the collar is back on they may just let it lie, thye have probably looked back + realised that you are only doing the right thing, you know what some people are like, very petty + them thinking that you have "taken over without consent" may have led to the note + the removal of the collar, i too would keep letting her in as its not nice being left out 

would it be an option to write them a note instead of confronting them face to face, just to say that you didnt mean to offend them with the collar + asking if they would be again, willing to let you take the cat ?

i just think that if you can sort it rather than have to do it sneaky it would be better, then, as its been said, if you get no joy i would officially complain as they shouldnt have any pets in their care

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

aimeegaby said:


> maybe they just had a change of heart and thought, if the neighbours want her they can have her ....


That's mor eor less what I was thinking. They probably saw her with the collar on, got angry someone was trying to "steal" their cat and then, when they calmed down, relaised she wasn't and hadn't really been their cat for a long time and that, perhaps if someone else wanted her they could have her! Let's hope so eh!

Anyway, as you say. Keep her. if they do knock and say something you can always plead ignorance knowing she was theirs. Just say she strolled in one day, was thin and raggedy, kept coming back so you assuemd a stray and eventually adopted her. They proabbly won't even say anything though.

C~x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They are probably half worried that they will be reported for neglect anyway so bet they won't put up too much of a fuss 

Cat x


----------

